# RK tractors



## heb

I'm considering buying a RK24. Is this the place for discussion? Likes, problems, recommendations. I also have a Yanmar 276D with loader and mower that I'll be selling.


----------



## bmaverick

Wow a YM276D. That's a sought after machine. 

The RK24 is really nice with the Yanmar engine.  

For just under $18K, your get the loader and cab option. That would be a great plan. Or save $3K without the cab.


----------



## Joeh4

Hello heb

Go for it!
I've got a RK24 with about 200+ hrs. and no problems. 
Joe


----------



## Dobieluvr

Need help. I'm buying a home with 5acres, 3 needs major clearing for pasture. The seller's barn burned down with his RK tractor. He's willing to sell me all the implements, which didn't get damaged, and he has lots of them for a fair price. I know nothing about the RK tractors. But wondering what tractors the RK implements will fit. Am I limited to getting a RK tractor, or do I have options I bought my 2001 Mahindra 4110 new in 2002, just clicked over 3k hours. Built by TYM. I haven't seen ANY 40hp tractor built as heavy as mine and weight is traction and stability with a tractor. Sure, I've broke a few things over the years but it all still works and is a little bulldozer. Parts from TYM or Mahindra haven't


----------



## bmaverick

Dobieluvr said:


> Need help. I'm buying a home with 5acres, 3 needs major clearing for pasture. The seller's barn burned down with his RK tractor. He's willing to sell me all the implements, which didn't get damaged, and he has lots of them for a fair price. I know nothing about the RK tractors. But wondering what tractors the RK implements will fit. Am I limited to getting a RK tractor, or do I have options I bought my 2001 Mahindra 4110 new in 2002, just clicked over 3k hours. Built by TYM. I haven't seen ANY 40hp tractor built as heavy as mine and weight is traction and stability with a tractor. Sure, I've broke a few things over the years but it all still works and is a little bulldozer. Parts from TYM or Mahindra haven't


NICE. 

FYI, RK tractors are build by . . . TYM ! 

The RK24 & RK37 have Yanmar engines in them.  

The RK attachments should fit up to your machine, unless either uses their own Quick-hitch attachment system. Then you would need to do some comparison by getting your tractor over there to try it out. As both are TYM, chances are, they 'should' be the same.


----------



## bmaverick

Dobieluvr said:


> Need help. I'm buying a home with 5acres, 3 needs major clearing for pasture. The seller's barn burned down with his RK tractor. He's willing to sell me all the implements, which didn't get damaged, and he has lots of them for a fair price. I know nothing about the RK tractors. But wondering what tractors the RK implements will fit. Am I limited to getting a RK tractor, or do I have options I bought my 2001 Mahindra 4110 new in 2002, just clicked over 3k hours. Built by TYM. I haven't seen ANY 40hp tractor built as heavy as mine and weight is traction and stability with a tractor. Sure, I've broke a few things over the years but it all still works and is a little bulldozer. Parts from TYM or Mahindra haven't


The RK37 would more than likely be a great match-up to your Mahindra 4110. 
With my present machine, a 31Hp Yanmar built in 1981, I've cleared 6-acres with it. 1/2 was woods with various tree sizes. Chain saw and then chain moving with the tractor. After that task, property fencing.

Then there is the RK55. This would be a bigger tractor than yours. It might be over the top for a mere 5 acres. Who know, possibly the RK24 would be ideal for 5 acres.

If I was in the market for a new tractor, it would be the RK37 with heated cab.  My problem is, the closest Rural King is 2hrs and 15mins away.


----------



## heb

Joeh4 said:


> Hello heb
> 
> Go for it!
> I've got a RK24 with about 200+ hrs. and no problems.
> Joe



Joe, Thanks for the reply. How is your RK24 on hills. I live on a large lake and often need to pull a trailer or boat or a load of firewood up a 30 degree slope. I've had my YM276D do that job. I'm looking for something smaller that will pull a yard box up hill too. The YM276 pulled up small trees and did some pretty heavy road work, but I won't be doing any of that anymore. The YM276 is just too big for a lot of the close-in small jobs I need to do. Do you think the RK24 would do an auger for fenceposts?


----------



## bmaverick

The RK24 should be able to run a 6-inch or 9-inch auger with no troubles. A 12-in would be a workout and not recommended. My YM2610 runs a 9-inch auger. 2X it had gotten stuck, not by lack of power, just dumb tree roots or wedged into rocks beneath 4ft down. 

There is now an RK19 sub-compact, low profile machine. It's new to the line-up. 
Tractors Sub-Compact | RK19 Series Tractor | RK Tractors 

The only downside is the CAT-0 3PT. It will not raise an auger high enough off the ground let alone deep enough to pilot a hole. It could run a garden tiller with ease and a mid-mower deck. The front loader is a nice touch too. 

Like the RK19, there is an RK21. The CAT-1 on this model with the shorter arms is still to low to operate an auger properly. 

RK21
Tractors Sub-Compact | RK21 Series Tractor | RK Tractors

So, the best bet is the RK24. 

RK24
Tractors | RK24 Series Tractor | RK Tractors


----------



## Mrsig

I looked at the RK too but went with the LS and been very happy with it. I had to make a beach front for the edge of my lake so I added water to my tires and it made a big difference in traction and stability.


----------



## heb

Mrsig said:


> I looked at the RK too but went with the LS and been very happy with it. I had to make a beach front for the edge of my lake so I added water to my tires and it made a big difference in traction and stability.


Why did you pick LS? RK has a great warranty and the store is only 10miles away. I did a quick look for LS and found none near.


----------



## Mrsig

2 year bucket to bucket plus 6 year powertrain coverage that includes parts and labor warranty to start.
For the bucket upgraded backhoe and the grapple was a few grand cheaper with the same or more lifting power than the RK.


----------



## wolfe45775

i have the rk-21 are there any cheap wheel spacers out there in the 2.5 inch range i should be looking at???


----------



## bmaverick

wolfe45775 said:


> i have the rk-21 are there any cheap wheel spacers out there in the 2.5 inch range i should be looking at???


Since early 2020, it's rare to find available stock on tractor wheel spacers. If you check on many of the tractor forums, the wait was over 24 months from the top 3 makers here in the USA.


----------



## SidecarFlip

There is nothing 'cheap' in today's inflationary times. The only 'cheap' is used. If you want a set you need to get in touch with a machine shop and have then made. They are an easy project for a lathe had and milling machine with a rotary indexing head.


----------

